# Coming to Phuket In April - What To Do/See



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

As the title says, I am coming to Phuket for a week in April, but for scuba diving.

Obviously I won't be underwater for the whole week, so, what suggestions are there for places to go, things to do etc.

Would mainly be late afternoons and early evenings that I would have time for the tourist bit.

Any suggestions would be gratefully received


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2009)

Ogri750 said:


> As the title says, I am coming to Phuket for a week in April, but for scuba diving.
> 
> Obviously I won't be underwater for the whole week, so, what suggestions are there for places to go, things to do etc.
> 
> ...


Its’ a day trip so maybe not practical, but as corny as it sounds a trip to the James Bond Island is interesting. You get to see the Andaman Sea with the distinctive islands and some of the villages built partly on stilts next to islands. PS watch out for strong currents around the Phuket region.


----------



## Acid_Crow (May 11, 2009)

I'm not a big Phuket-fan, and most activities I can think of are fullday-activities. However, a trip to southern part of the island to watch the sunset at Promthep Cape could be nice. Take a taxi or rent a bike.


----------



## Acid_Crow (May 11, 2009)

Maybe this link may help. I havn't read through it though, so don't know if it's anything more than just adverts.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for the info


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

*If this is your first visit..*

Phuket's views are truly extraordinary. Rent a scooter and go for a ride from the East side, around the southern end, up the West side through Karon, Patong, Kamala, Surin. See the beaches. The views. The elephants.

Become very familiar with your scooter. There are few actual driving rules here. If you haven't got much riding time, maybe, it would be better to just rent a taxi or tuk-tuk. But, establish the rate for the 2-3 hours ahead of time.

And, whether or not you have any interest in the more basic entertainment, a walk down Bangla Road after 10pm is interesting, to say the least.

Just enjoy, smile a lot, and, try to learn some basic Thai, and, you will be embraced.

Have fun.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2009)

JMalefyt said:


> Phuket's views are truly extraordinary. Rent a scooter and go for a ride from the East side, around the southern end, up the West side through Karon, Patong, Kamala, Surin. See the beaches. The views. The elephants.
> 
> Become very familiar with your scooter. There are few actual driving rules here. If you haven't got much riding time, maybe, it would be better to just rent a taxi or tuk-tuk. But, establish the rate for the 2-3 hours ahead of time.
> 
> ...


Renting a tuk-tuk in Phuket can be an adventure in itself, if recent news reports accurately reflect the situation! (Mafia involvement, drivers a law unto themselves, abusing tourists verbally and physically (one ending up with a broken arm yesterday), overcharging...)

That said I find it hard to imagine they're that different from the tuk-tuks in Chiang Mai. Never had a problem in three years, an average of five tuk-tuk trips a day over that period. Establish a price up front, avoid the ones that look as if they like a drink. Better still find yourself a couple of regular and trustworthy drivers, get their phone numbers, use them all the time.


----------

